# ISPC 2 auf Ubuntu 11.04



## mk3 (28. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

plant ihr einen offiziellen Support für 11.04? Oder zumindest eine Freigabe?

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Probleme wenn ich die neue Version einspiele? Habe momentan 10.10 und da läufts ganz gut. Never touch a running system aber spätestens wenn in den Versionen dann die Sicherheitslöcher auftauchen bin ich immer skeptisch 

Würdet ihr das Update also empfelen oder lieber raten ein paar Wochen / Monate zu warten?


----------



## hahni (30. Apr. 2011)

Ich habe auf vielen Servern sogar noch Ubuntu 8.04LTS im Einsatz. Als ich damals auf Ubuntu 10.04LTS umstellte, waren viele Änderunen notwendig. Ich musste teilweise die Anleitung für den perfekten Server durchgehen. Warum bleibst du nicht bei den LTS-Versionen?


----------



## mk3 (30. Apr. 2011)

Ich war ja vorher auf der LTS aber beim Umzug auf den neuen ESX Server wollte ich alles neuinstallieren, weil alle Kunden ein neues CMS bekommen sollten. Da hatte ich die Wahl, LTS oder neuere Version.

Ich habe kein Problem alte Software einzusetzen aber in der Regel endet das in vielen offenen Sicherheitslücken... bzw. ich will das Risiko nicht eingehen. Updates mache ich auch weiterhin, die werden ja auch auf längere Zeit noch veröffentlicht.

Den Server bei der neuen Version anzupassen ist kein Problem, das musste ich schon öfters machen. Die Frage ist einfach ob es Versionskonflikte gibt mit ISPC2. Vielleicht fallen die ja auch erstmal gar nicht auf sondern machen sich erst viel später bemerkbar, man weiss es ja nicht.

Ich werde in einem Monat (bis die schlimmsten Bugs behoben sind) mal einen Snapshot machen und es einfach testen. Wenns schief geht, kann ichs ja rückgängig machen


----------



## hahni (30. Apr. 2011)

Für Ubuntu 8.04LTS gibt es bis 2013 Updates. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Und PHP 5.2 ist auch noch mit dabei, ohne lauter Warnungen zu erhalten.

Neue Geräte werden auch mit Ubuntu 10.04LTS ausgestattet und ISPConfig 2 vorhinstalliert. Bei 11.04 sollte es keine größeren Abweichungen geben.

Zudem wird es garantiert von Till und/oder Falko ein Perfect-Server-HowTo geben. Anhand von diesem kannst du ggf. die Änderungen nachziehen.

So jedenfalls mache ich das immer. Meist kann man ohnehin die alten Konfigurationsdateien beibehalten. Diesen Weg hatte ich damals gewählt.


----------



## mk3 (30. Apr. 2011)

Zitat von hahni:


> So jedenfalls mache ich das immer. Meist kann man ohnehin die alten Konfigurationsdateien beibehalten. Diesen Weg hatte ich damals gewählt.


Ja, ich ja auch. aber vielleicht haben die ja schon mal mit der beta gespielt, habe ich zumindest damals gerne  da konnte man in der regel schon sehen obs grundsätzlich funktioniert oder ob dann alles im eimer ist. einmal wars letzteres, da war ich froh ein backup gemacht zu haben 

gut, warten wir mal ab. wenns dazu wa sgibt steht bestimmt direkt im ispconfig blog


----------



## hahni (30. Apr. 2011)

Eben! Gedulde dich lieber noch die 2 bis 3 Wochen (wenn es überhaupt so lange dauert). Da ich auch ISPConfig 2 sehr gern einsetze und es ohnehin weiter gepflegt wird, mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen!


----------



## mk3 (30. Apr. 2011)

Zitat von hahni:


> Da ich auch ISPConfig 2 sehr gern einsetze und es ohnehin weiter gepflegt wird, mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen!


Das will ich auch hoffen. ISPC2 ist für mich das beste System was man haben kann. Die 3 hab ich schon alle paar Monate mal als VM oder vroot installiert. Entweder lief gar nix oder nur eingeschränkt oder alle Domains hatten den gleichen inhalt. das war irgendwie käse und von der bedienung war das nicht wirklich angenehm, zumindest nicht so wie in der 2. und wos läuft, kann ich auch nicht auf die 3 wechseln, neuinstallieren werde ich definitiv nicht.

Die Funktionsweise hinter der Version 3, nämlich mit möglichst viel Systemprozessen zu arbeiten, statt selbst kompiliertem Kram, finde ich toll. Aber was hilft mir das wenn ich 3 mal so viel zeit brauche die webs einzurichten... 

Ich finds toll das es ISPConfig 2 gibt, ich war zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort


----------



## hahni (30. Apr. 2011)

Zu dem Thema ISPConfig 2 vs. ISPConfig 3 habe ich auch einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht um zu erfahren, wie die anderen Admins/Anwender so denken: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?p=23884#post23884

Für mich persönlich hat ISPConfig 2 schon auch mehr Vorzüge als ISPConfig 3. Für Multi-Server-Setups werde ich es sicher einsetzen. Aber für Einzelserver (und insbesondere die, die ich für Kunden betreue), werde ich nach Möglichkeit immer versuchen, auf ISPConfig 2 zu gehen.

Schön zu hören, dass ich nicht allein mit der Einstellung bin (z.B. über die Benutzeroberfläche). Hoffentlich wird daher die Software wirklich noch sehr lange und zuverlässig weiter gepflegt!


----------



## planet_fox (4. Mai 2011)

Bis November lief einer meiner Mailserver noch mit Debian Etch. Bei Produktiv Systemen würde ich auch bei LTS bleiben. Wie hahni schon gesagt hat LTS Versionen können lange genutzt werden und Sicherheitslücken werden denoch behoben bis der Support ausläuft. LTS Versionen sind eben ausgereift und getestet. Die Versionen dazwischen nicht.Wenn man sich mal mit der Entwicklung befasst von Windows versteht man es besser. Microsoft muss seinen Kunden gewährleisten dass Windows auf x tausend Systemen auch läuft und getestet ist dies ist sehr Zeitaufwendig so ist es ähnlich bei den LTS versionen. 

zurück zu ISPConfig beide Systeme machen zwar dass selbe sind aber von Grundauf verschieden. Über den Workflow läßt sich streiten. Bei ISPConfig Versionen gabs Kritik wegen der Baum Navigation . Mir hat auch gut gefallen an ISPConfig2 dass es auf einem eigenen Webserver lief, dass läßt sich mittlerweile auch lösen indem ISPConfig 3 unter lighthhtp lüft meine ich.Es ist sehr schwer es alen recht zu machen. Daher sind es zwei Produkte, wobei ich Denke dass ISPConfig nicht sehr stark weiter Entwickelt wird. ISPConfig2 hat durch und durch alles was man braucht und viel mehr als jetzt da ist wird nicht kommen. Schwerwiegende Bugs und Sicherheitslücken werden noch sehr lange gepflegt werden und ich denke auch für die Aktuellen Versionen Unterstützung gewährleistet wird.


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe mich wegen der Baumstruktur nicht beschwert . Im Gegenteil: es stört mich sogar, dass es bei ISPConfig 3 nicht so eine schöne Oberfläche gibt wie bei ISPConfig 2. Denn optisch sehen sowohl die Registerkarten als auch die Oberfläche nicht wirklich zeitgemäß und modern aus. Aber das kann natürlich auch nur an meinem bescheidenen Geschmack liegen .

Ich hoffe, dass du recht behältst und ISPConfig 2 auch weiterhin zumindest auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten wird. Wenn es dann noch die Anpassungen für die neuesten Distributionen gibt, wäre ich rundum zufrieden. Dann kann ich nämlich auch weiterhin ISPConfig 2 einsetzen und nur dort, wo ISPConfig 3 in der Tat mehr Sinn macht (Multiserver etc.), es gezielt einsetzen.


----------

